# How to tie the Thunder Struck Minnow fly pattern. VIDEO



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I watch a few guys on youtube that tie....purty neat stuff. I have a small cheap kit and have tied a few. Purty neat tying something and catching stuff with it!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Critique*

I tie a lot of hollow flies. Mine are all tied with bucktail and only the tiniest amount of flash or other synthetics. Some of my flies are 8" long for Snook and Tarpon.

Now for the critique. Tell that guy to wear a solid color shirt. Maybe use a color that contrasts with the fly he is tying. I like plaid but not for a background for fly tying.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed the video, and thanks for the critique.


----------

